# Plötzliches Goldfisch sterben!! HILFE!!!



## Hubi (29. Juli 2007)

Ich besitze seit 2 Jahren einen Hochteich, d.h. dies ist eineTeich über der Erde 1,5 X 1,5 Meter Gro0 und ca. 50 cm tief. Eigentlich wollte ich dort nur Pflanzen reingeben aber meine Töchtern zu Liebe kamen auch 2 Goldfische dazu. Diesen ging es dort bestens auch den Winter haben sie glänzend überlebt. Seit vergangenem Jahr haben wir Nachwuchs im "Kasten". Dem ging es bisher prächtig. Auch den Winter, ausquartiert in eine Tonne die nicht zufriert haben alle gut überstanden. Im Mai haben wir sie wieder in den Hochteich gesetzt. Leider wurden die großen Goldfische, bis auf einen von der Nachbarkatze gefressen, doch wir hatten ja noch einen Größeren und ca. 20 Kleine. Vor ca. 2 Monaten habe ich 5 kleine rote Goldfische dazugekauft. Doch seit ca 10 Tagen habe ich reges Fischsterben im Teich!! Die meisten kleinen Fische schwammen in der letzten Zeit immer oben und seit 10 Tagen habe ich in der Regel 1-3 Fische morgens Tod im Wasser treiben!!!! Ich habe das Wasser schon komplett ausgetauscht und die Wasserpumpe mit der Fontäne läuft! In dem Teich sind ca. 4 Seerosen, ca. 3 Wassergraßpflanzen und das Wasser ist klar. Was mir auch etwas komisch vorkommt, der einzige größere Fisch war eigentlich rot-weiß, nun wird er immer weißer, hat er eine Krankheit und überträgt diese an die anderen?? Ich würde den Fischen so gerne helfen, weiß aber nicht wie......Liegt es an den neuen Fischen, wobei von denen auch schon einer gestorben ist! Ich weiß mir keine Rat mehr und hoffe dringend auf Hilfe!! Bis vor kurzem waren sie alle noch putzmunter, nun fressen die meisten auch nicht mehr!! HILFE!!!!!


----------



## Annett (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Plötzliches  Goldfisch sterben!! HILFE!!!*

Hallo und Willkommen bei uns im Forum!

In Deinem Fall kann man mal wieder nur schreiben: Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte.... vielleicht hast Du oder ein Bekannter ne Digitalkamera und kann mal Teich, Umfeld und Fische möglichst scharf ablichten?!

Alles andere kommt fast an Kaffeesatz lesen heran, wobei der komplette Wasserwechsel den Fischen und dem Teich nicht besonders gut getan haben wird. 
Und die Anzahl der Fische passt leider nicht so ganz zum Volumen. :?

Wie man Bilder einstellt findest Du übrigens hier.



P.S.: Ein richtiger Name zum Ansprechen und ein kurzes "Hallo" bzw. "Tschüß" wären auch noch ganz nett.


----------



## karsten. (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Plötzliches  Goldfisch sterben!! HILFE!!!*



			
				Hubi schrieb:
			
		

> .................... nun fressen die meisten auch nicht mehr!! ........




Hallo Da Du die Feststellung gemacht hast ,geh ich mal davon aus ,dass Du weiter fütterst ........


DAS sollte Du sofort einstellen
die Fische verhungern nicht !

aber das Futter belastet das Wasser zusätzlich .


______________________________________________________

Natürlich ! übertragen sich Infektionen auf die anderen Fische.
Neue Fische sollten IMMER erst in Quarantäne 

Ich kenne Händler die sind für Ihre kranken Fische bekannt !   

während bei ihm die Krankheiten gerade noch gehändelt werden
sterben die Fische bei den Kunden regelmäßig.

dazu kommt auch Stress beim Transport und beim Einsetzen

da wird viel falsch gemacht. Die Tiere sind dann besonders leicht für Infektionen anfällig die dann den ganzen Bestand befallen....


Deine Infos reichen natürlich für eine Diagnosevermutung.. noch nicht aus .  


mfG


----------

